# Pin kit - Gilman Gorge



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me know if anyone is getting on there soon. We had a successful boat extraction but I left the pin kit on the bank accidentally. Exact location is known. Good reward to anyone who can help. PM me or call. 

Syd
303-715-8026



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

I went back In Saturday but it was gone. Someone in good faith might have picked it up. Not sure if anyone from the mine still goes in there. It was on the opposite side of the bank of the mine across from Fall Creek rapid. 

I will provide a valuable reward to anyone who knows where it went or who has my gear. Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Just for reference there is daily checks of the mine runoff collection points, so someone is in there every day. You could also check the eagle county boaters page on facebook.... see if someone there found it.


----------

